
Windows 7 tablet vs. iPad - niyazpk
http://52tiger.net/windows-7-tablet-vs-ipad/
======
hristov
Not surprising at all that the windows pad is twice as thick and has a clunky
interface that is not suitable for fingers. They have something called
corporate strategy in Microsoft which means that every new product must carry
all the mistakes of all previous Microsoft products on its back.

But one big question I have which is not answered by the video, is can this
windows pad play flash natively and thus can it play all Internet video
natively? If it can it would be a big improvement. I own an ipad and while I
am very happy with it, it is just not very good for video. It does not feature
most video sites i like and even for youtube it does not feature most videos i
want to see (which are accessible on my computer).

While this seems already doomed, I do hope it has some success, because if it
does it may open the possibility of Linux pads to come.

~~~
wazoox
> While this seems already doomed, I do hope it has some > success, because if
> it does it may open the possibility > of Linux pads to come.

There are android pads (archos and al) available, and they've been available
for quite a while. I don't see how windows could help linux; actually it's the
other way around (remember the netbook debacle).

------
modeless
Another thing: Outlook costs $140 by itself while iOS Mail and iCal are free.
The rest of Office is an additional $150. iWork on iOS costs $30 if you buy
all three apps.

In general Windows apps cost more, are a pain to install, and aren't designed
for touch. For a Win7 tablet to compete it will need an App Store that has a
section exclusively for touch apps.

------
krmmalik
My personal guess is that Microsoft will 're-boot' the whole tablet idea and
approach it in much the same way that Apple is approaching it.

A dedicated OS written from the ground up for mobile devices and with a
focused ecosystem.

I wouldnt be surprised if we start hearing news of a new MS Pad based on a
Zune like or xBox like dashboard interface.

~~~
Zev
_A dedicated OS written from the ground up for mobile devices and with a
focused ecosystem._

iOS and Mac OS X are both based on Darwin. The primary difference from a
development POV is UIKit instead of AppKit -- UI stuff, not core, kernel
stuff.

~~~
krmmalik
I'm afraid i'm not a developer so i'm not able to fully understand what you
mean, but to further expand i dont necessarily mean the OS has to be re-
written in terms of development, it can just be re-written in terms of the UI,
or the rules, or the user experience, if that makes sense?

I guess im using the word 'written' out of context.

~~~
Zev
That makes perfect sense. And I would agree with that. But, a different UI
paradigm doesn't necessarily mean rewriting the entire OS. But, I suppose that
I'm nitpicking here.

------
memoryfault
Windows 7 was not designed for touch. We have known this for years. I don't
see why this blogger would expect anything different. Wait for a tablet
running software designed for touch, and then compare. Yes, Win7 is the best
MS has out there right now to compare to, but I still argue that this is
apples to oranges.

------
YooLi
See, who said bolting on touch ability to a desktop OS wouldn't work!

------
dotcoma
The new Zune! ;-)

~~~
wazoox
Amen. Has the zune been sold out of US? I never actually saw even one.

------
Qz
Can we just scrap the whole Windows brand for real?

